# My new HDTV is 720p...



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

would a Blu-ray Player hook to it over HDMI, if the HDTV is only 720p?


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

space86 said:


> would a Blu-ray Player hook to it over HDMI, if the HDTV is only 720p?


Yes. You will be able to watch Blu-ray on a 720P TV (via HDMI or Component) and it will still look excellent, much better than DVD.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. I have an 720p TV also and a Sony BDP-S350. I am still toying with whether or not it looks better at 720p or 1080i. Common sense would say 720p but so far I'm not seeing a difference and the player "wants" to put video out at 1080i.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

The true test is to try the player output at both 720p and 1080i. That way, you'll determine whether the player or the TV does the best job of downconverting. Make the comparision using a Blu-ray disc with plenty of action and fine detail.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Whether or not it will look better is a factor of screen size and viewing distance.


----------

